# Cold Cuts Ideas



## jennerose (May 21, 2007)

Home made Cold cuts can be made easily by minced meats of chicken,lamb,beef,fish can be used to make roll,pates,galentines,ballontines and so.This is the one of the easy way to make cold cuts in home.Normally we dont have set recipe.

Ingrdients:Chicken Roll

Chicken minced-1kg
Egg-4nos
Worcester sauce-5ml
Tobasco sauce-3ml
Salt-to taste
White pepper-5gms
Gelatine-2gms
green olives-10nos
Black olives-10nos
Olive oil-10ml
Cling wrap
Silver foil

Direction:

Take the chicken mince and mince it again in the mincer.If this is not minced this will not get the correct shape.Add the whole egg,
Worcester sauce,Tobasco sauce,Salt,White pepper,Gelatine,green and black olives.Mix all together.Take from the mincer and pour it in a vessel.Mix it gently.Now take the cling wrap as required spread it on the table.Wash it wtth little olive oil and place the meat in the cling wrap and roll it tightly.Then wrap it with silver foil.Cook it either by steaming or roasting.till the meat cook(30-45mins).After meat is cooked remove it from the fire and cool it
Any condiments can be used to stuff cold cuts,such as cashewnuts,pista.
Sauces can also can be served with cold cuts
Fruit Sauce can be made with raspberry,orange and so on.

Nowadays cold cuts are very rarely made.They are readymade available in super market.So you can purchase them and slice it ,to eat,This can be used to make sandwiches,hot dogs.Cold cuts can be served any time during meal.Ready made cold cuts are high in fat and sodium.Some are chicken salami,chicken spicy roll,sliced ham,bacon,smoked salami and so.


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2007)

Jennerose:

What type of mincer do you use?


----------



## Caine (May 21, 2007)

Doberman?    

..............


----------



## CharlieD (May 21, 2007)

What is "cling wrap"?


----------



## GB (May 21, 2007)

Charlie, it is Saran Wrap or Plastic Wrap.


----------



## StirBlue (May 21, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> What is "cling wrap"?


 
Rolled Plastic Wrap. (Saran Wrap)

jennerose: Got any recipes for bologna? 

I could also use some new ideas for egg fillings.


----------



## CharlieD (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, here i was hoping it would be a real stuff, like the one that is used in the factories, to make cold cuts and salamies. 

Does anybody know where to find some?


----------



## StirBlue (May 21, 2007)

CharlieD:  Are you wanting to make some head cheese type meat?


----------



## Caine (May 21, 2007)

Oh, you said MINCER? I thought you said PINCER!

Idea for baloney?  Follow Tim McGraw's advice "A fried baloney sandwich, with mayo and tomato_..." Remember When _


----------



## CharlieD (May 21, 2007)

Not sure, what it's called, Blue.


----------

